# 3 week old baby rat missing!!!



## xxscoobyxx (May 1, 2013)

One of my 3 week old rat babies managed to escape from the cage somehow and I have no idea where in the house she is. I have literally torn up the house looking for her - even dismantled a sofa when I thought she might be in there! I've made an old JD bottle into a humane trap with some of her mum's bedding and some food in it in the hope that she'll follow the smell but so far, no luck :'( Does anyone have any idea of how to find her and how long she'll last? Please I'm desperate!


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Check the bathroom or under blanket or clothes. That's where my bf rats ran off too. Hav u tried making a squeak noise to attract her attention?


----------



## xxscoobyxx (May 1, 2013)

I've tried sending her mum hunting through the house in the hope that that would attract her out but no such luck - didn't hear so much as a rustle in response! She's not in the bathroom and I couldn't see her under any clothes. Getting really worried about her


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

How long ago did it escape? A 3 week old rat can survive away from it's mom if it can find food and water. 

Try looking in places that have a heat source. 

Behind the refrigerator, near your computer, near DVR's,...etc. Any place that gives off heat. It might go there for warmth. 

Check the bathroom, and keep food and water in there. Also have a hide area in there for it. If it finds food and water it might decide to stay in there.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Well chances r she'll return bak to the cage so I wouldn't worry too much. Just try to make squeaking noise and she'll turn up eventually.


----------



## xxscoobyxx (May 1, 2013)

She escaped about 3 hours ago so not ridiculously long ago but enough time for her to get very hungry! I've checked everywhere with a heat source - unless she managed to get under the floorboards or found a hole in the wall that noone else can see, I have no idea where she could have gone - I even got my housemates to move the fridges to check underneath them! Thank you good idea - I shall get a bowl of water and hide out for her and see if she touches them!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe leave some yummy treats around, or something that has a strong odor that rats like. Hopefully you will find her soon.


----------



## xxscoobyxx (May 1, 2013)

Thanks  I've tried putting blobs of chocolate spread around in the hope that she'll be attracted to one of them but as of yet no luck :/


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

One of my babies escaped when she was 3 weeks old. She somehow got behind the sink, underneath the floorboards. I left the cage door opened and filled it up with food. She eventually came back in the middle of the night and I only ran into her because I got up to pee.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Try some foods that smell strongly, like a warmed slice of pizza or the like. As mentioned, be sure that she has access to some water. A few dishes here and there. She'll get dangerously dehydrated before she gets dangerously hungry.

She will likely stay close to walls when moving, if she moves at all. You can try sprinkling flour on the floor to see tracks.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

All of the suggestions above are awesome. Any time my rats have escaped I've found them either in their food bag or in or on their cage, depending on whether or not they could get in. It's likely that's where you'll find her.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

when you put the food/water down put some flour on the floor around it, then if she touches it you will be able to see where she came from and where she ran off to. Good Luck


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Any updates on your missing baby?


----------

